# New Fish Forum Site



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

www.aquaticpredators.com

We discuss everything. From Ponds and Plants to Guppys and Piranhas.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

So do we 
Thanks for the link though.

--cich


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

How about the greatest predators of them all, the Killer Guppy?


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

cich said:


> So do we
> Thanks for the link though.
> 
> --cich


I'm sorry...I'm new here.


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

Opiesilver said:


> How about the greatest predators of them all, the Killer Guppy?


I know  They can be pretty bad huh.


----------



## Desolas (May 9, 2004)

Hrm. "Eesh" is the only thing that really comes to mind. I didn't realize you could goth out fish keeping. Sites like these tend to be text heavy, and require a lot of reading, inverting the color of the forum is not only not that creative but it's also much harder to read for an extended period of time.

IMO, what's the point - there is already this site.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

The point of that site is that it is more fish oriented. In particular it is oriented more towards predatory fish. The focus here is more on plants first, fish second, and not a whole lot of people here keep large predatory fish in our planted tanks. We usually have our tetras, barbs, rainbows, livebearers, etc etc.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

the site looks new, and imo has good potential. certainly it is interesting to see what other hobbyists with interests other than plants are discussing (it seems that we have a lot of "salt water converts" on this forum!). there are some interesting threads in the diy section as well.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

xt87 said:


> I'm sorry...I'm new here.


 I never said there was anything to feel sorry about  No worries!
And welcome to the forum -- I forgot to say that earlier.

--cich


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks. I apprechiate it.


----------

